# ما محتوى امتحان القبول بالأماكن التي تدرس هندسة الطيران؟



## Abo Jwad (22 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما يكون محتوى امتحان القبول في الجامعات أو الأكاديميات التي تدرس هندسة الطيران وما مدى تعلقها بمعلوماتك من المدرسة؟

بالانتظار....


----------

